
Small planes and no business class: will flying ever be the same again? - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/apr/16/small-planes-and-no-business-class-will-flying-ever-be-the-same-again-covid-19
======
mikestew
Ain't no 2m/6ft between these "socially distancing" ladies:
[https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/apr/16/small-
plane...](https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/apr/16/small-planes-and-
no-business-class-will-flying-ever-be-the-same-again-covid-19#img-2)

As to the topic at hand, I dunno, either we just don't fly anymore unless we
have to, or we collectively decide to go back to "normal" and changes will be
minimal if at all noticeable. But from where I stand, it's all supposition and
we'll just have to find out as we go along.

------
redis_mlc
I have a commercial pilot rating, and travelled on business for years.

The trust needed to travel in the pre-SARS-2 days will never fully return.

We got a glimpse of that a decade ago when an American had a virulent form of
TB in Italy and had his passport revoked by the US govt.

But corona is a 10/10 on the disruption scale.

All I can suggest is that Boeing and Airbus put their heads together and
figure out what it means to protect pax from a pandemic

It might mean hepafilters, more bleed air and pax wearing masks.

FYI: the recent fuel-efficient airliners appear to re-circulate cabin air far
more than previous designs, for fuel efficiency reasons. Engine bleed air used
to be injected into the cabin, but recirculating is several percentage points
more efficiet. And lethal if even one pax is sick.

